# Robot Boy vs. Jenny XJ9



## Phantom Kingt (Oct 29, 2009)

vs.






1) Who's the better robot

2.) Which is the better series

3.) Who wins in a fight


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 29, 2009)

1.) They both suck

2.) They both suck

3.) Transformed Robot Boy


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 29, 2009)

The Fury kills them both


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey why did you delete your post

Also, that pic of XJ9 turns Gayn on 

I'm sorry I had to get a Gayn joke in


----------



## Phantom Kingt (Oct 29, 2009)

Soo who wins?


----------



## Kurou (Oct 29, 2009)

XJ9 she has the strength of 1million and 70 men. lol according to that crappy theme song >______> nah but seriously they both suck.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 29, 2009)

I've seen all of no episodes and nothing but the theme song for Robot Boy, but I'm, inclined to say Jenny wins, because, who Truthfully my memory is rather sketchy of. Didn't she planet-bust once?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 29, 2009)

The Fury frowns upon this thread


----------



## Phantom Kingt (Oct 29, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> I've seen all of no episodes and nothing but the theme song for Robot Boy, but I'm, inclined to say Jenny wins, because, who Truthfully my memory is rather sketchy of. Didn't she planet-bust once?



I dont recall that, you sure.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 29, 2009)

Found a respect thread for her.


----------



## Phantom Kingt (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow it really has been a long time since I've seen that show. Well I'm sure RB has some impressive feats as well.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 29, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> The Fury frowns upon this thread



AHAH MJJ GETS PWNT!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 29, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> AHAH MJJ GETS PWNT!



He was a victim of that whole "Machine turns against the creator" thing

Well, sort of


----------



## Gain (Oct 29, 2009)

My Opinion on Y XJ9 Winz:


----------



## Gain (Oct 29, 2009)

I got more proof

show you later


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 29, 2009)

seen it before


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 29, 2009)

Gayn said:


> I got more proof
> 
> show you later



now I'm getting excited


----------



## Gain (Oct 29, 2009)

I post evidence

I go bye-bye


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 29, 2009)

well isn't that unfortunate


----------



## willgreg123 (Aug 15, 2010)

Come on, people, this is a no-brainier. Where's the love for XJ9?
Okay, let's break it down...

So, looking at who has the stronger character, Jenny beats the living snot out of Robotboy, especially since R.B. was likely a ripoff of XJ9 anyhow (which is pretty ironic, considering they both got canned, but Jenny's run was allot longer and much more appreciated. It was like copying off the test paper of the B student and getting an F) Not to mention, Robotboy didn't really have a personality of his own. Jenny was a complicated character who had many typical teenage problems. Even if you stripped away her Robot premise, she was very relatable.

From the view point of who had the stronger show... again, Jenny's "My Life as a Teenage Robot" flew leaps and bounds over Robotboy's embarrassingly short run. It was odd to find out a show that seemed to be unoriginal at first glance (which I think was the main reason it didn't get on as well as it should've) turned out to have allot of good things going for it and made it very original. The art style alone earns itself a place in cartooning history, with its abstract art-deco theme combined with retro characters, giving it a very unique feel.

Robotboy's show had very little, next to nothing going for it (I still watched most of it to give it a decent chance) For starters, the only character who had any truly likable qualities was Robotboy, and he didn't even have much of his own personality. Mind you, he was very cute, with his "I'm innocent and want to serve mankind!" motive, but that only takes you so far. Gus was pretty much impossible to like, hell, I'd go as far to say Gus is the most unlikable cartoon character in Cartoon Network history (he was the only one who's name I remember, though, other then Robotboy, but his name was in the damn title) R.B.'s master (who's name escapes me) was your typical "I wanna be good, but it's hard" protagonist, which is about as original as sliced bread. Even the bad guys where more likable then R.B.'s friends, and they weren't very likable either...

Also, notice both of these shows went for a retro look, which I think is further evidence of Robotboy trying to be like M.L.A.A.T.R., but Jenny's show still did the style way more justice, even from an objective point of view.

Hell, we can even boil this down to who's more badass and Jenny would still win. Sure, Robotboy could go SUPER SAIYAN (which I have to admit, those where the scenes I came close to liking that show) but Jenny could do all the same stuff he could when he went into HULK MAD mode, without even transforming. And counting her ability to transform herself, she could do WAY MORE then he could, able to transform every part of herself into multiple devices to better kick ass. So, she literally had more power in her little finger then he had in his whole body.

So... yeah, XJ9 is the clear cut winner in my eyes. I really can't see Robotboy being better then Jenny at any angle, as a character or a show or even as a fan.
---
And to be fair to Robotboy, it probably wasn't a ripoff project, considering it was made for a British/French audience and then was brought to America. But still, I feel all its resemblances are more then coincidence. But, Jenny did come first... it's actually kind of funny, Roboyboy debuted two years after My Life as a Teenage Robot (more then enough time to rip it off, especially if you include its pilot episode from the What a Cartoon show) then it ended a year before M.L.A.A.T.R. did.

(I know this post is more then a year old, but I don't care, this was fun to write)


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2010)

that's a tl;dr I'm probably glad I didn't read. Gayn sure does love XJ9, I guess even touhou can't stop that love.


----------



## The last Dalek (Aug 15, 2010)

Valgaav said:


> 1.) *They both suck*



Jenny was in PPGD that alone makes her awsome. 

Jenny wins the fight she was strong enough to throw things into the sun.


----------



## willgreg123 (Sep 11, 2010)

To add to my previous comment, I also loved My Life As A Teenage Robot's old horror movie references.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 11, 2010)

This thread was already necro'd once, but now _twice_?

Mods need to lock this.


----------

